# Wooden Flooring Advice



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Weeks of looking and we've decided on wood flooring in a herringbone pattern. Engineered wood not solid wood. Off to the place tomorrow to check colour/feel as only seen this on website.
Just after any advice before getting the 'hard sell' tomorrow. Floor it's going on is solid so do we need underlay? If so what is best? Is flooring glued/nailed down? Anything else I need to know?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

never used it, but previous occasions on laying other types of floor ive always had the skirting board off before


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Go for a surface texture where the surface is brushed with a wire brush to bring up the harder grain. You won't notice the inevitable scored. If you go for a smooth finish, you will notice every mark.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get the underlay as it'll help thermally etc as well as evening things out. Skirting boards off and back on again. Nothing worse than those cheap looking strips people use around the edge.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We used similar flooring (engi wood).

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348805


----------

